# central NJ - 2011 Ford f350 drw 4x4 western mvp3 stainless snow plow and airflo spreader



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

This truck is my baby but it is time to part ways.

2011 Ford f350 drw 4x4 single cab 8' bed gas. 98k on the clock trucknis silver. Truck is still in service so mileage vary. 9'6" western mvp3 stainless plow with curb guards and deflector. Plow is 2 seasons old and about 20 hours of plowing on it. Plow is stored indoors in off season. Also comes with 2.5 yard airflo dual electric salter. Most of the bearings have been upgraded to stainless. Spinner shaft is stainless. Conveyor chain has about 20 ton through it. Comes with conveyor belt underneath and salt deflector hanging on back. Also led lighting on salter is ran through a continuous duty selenoid. Always been washed with desalter and sprayed with fluid film. Also have spare motor for spreader. Truck has been maintained it has bfg all terrian ko2 with about 3k miles on them. Truck has leveling kits and sits right with all the weight on it. Brakes all the way around were done about 8k miles ago. Truck has dual batteries. The one passenger step has a small piece cracked off. Just astetics. Has led reverse lights. Weathertec floor mats. Truck is an absolute tank.

26k 
Truck is located in 07712

Pm or text with interest
732 241 4774
Billy


----------

